# Craftsman 25cc Blower



## tvmanjon (Dec 6, 2005)

It is only 1 1/2 yrs old and runs poorlyLow RPMs.I checked the compression and its about 75psi.Is that about right..otherwise the carb has no adjustments other then the blue choke lever and red throttle lever..Any thoughts.. Thanks Jon


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

surprised you got it started at 75psi. 90 is the lowest, should be over 100. i'd check the piston/ring and bore for scaring. any warranty to speak of?


----------



## tvmanjon (Dec 6, 2005)

Appreciate the reply.Its out of warranty .Kind of suspected it was low.Engine was rebuilt under warranty ..maybe Im doing something wrong..or is this a poor design..is it worth fooling with myself ?BTW Just found this forum and think its very cool


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There are adjustments on the carb but they take a special tool to adjust. If you pull the muffler you can look at the piston and cylinder. If it is scored they will need to be replace. If you are luckly the ring is just stuck and in most cases you can remove the ring, clean out the groove and replace the ring with a new one.


----------

